# Visitors visa, can I travel back to UK alone?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

My wife is South African, I am on a visitors/relatives visa until 2019, can I travel back home to UK alone and for how long?


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

db29 said:


> My wife is South African, I am on a visitors/relatives visa until 2019, can I travel back home to UK alone and for how long?


Yes you can. It is a multi entry visa. I am not sure for how long, but I had a relatives visa and I was out of South Africa for 3 months and I had no trouble returning again.


----------

